

Come to Flourish 2011 an open-source conference in Chicago hosted by UIC - zitterbewegung
http://www.flourishconf.com/2011/

======
zitterbewegung
Some of the speakers at the conference are \- Ryan "Icculus" Gordon - Will
talk about Gaming on Linux

\- Italo Vignoli - Founder & Steering Committee member of The Document
Foundation (LibreOffice)

\- Chris Palmer - From the Electronic Fronter Foundation

\- Mitch Altman - A famous open source hardware hacker and creator of the TV-
B-Gone.

\- Chris McAvoy - VP of technology at Threadless and founder of the Chicago
Python Users Group

\- Gregory Miller - From Open Source Digital Voting

------
eeejay
This should be the best Flourish evers!

